# 1970 GTO front parking & tunsignal housing & socket



## michaelrj9 (Jan 25, 2010)

On my 1970 GTO one of the front parking light-turn signal housing light sockets is bad.

Do they sell replacement light sockets for these if so how does it come out of the light housing? I tried twisting it and or taping it out with no luck. But I did not want to mangle up the housing either if they sell them separate.

Or is it a all in one piece assembly the socket with the light-lens housing?
Anyone make them?

*Or* a better solution and cheaper is anyone know how to get the 2 terminals out of the socket? I tried taping it from the back where the wiring harness connects to with no luck.

The springs look like they are missing or smashed and it does not make contact unless you keep pushing on it.

Thanks in advance.


----------

